# Carlack 68 NSC on its own good enough?



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

I have spent a good part of the day putting this on 2 coats and i must say the results are amazing!


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Carlack NSC is really a non-abrasive chemical cleanser, so whilst your second coat will have ensured a complete cleanse, it will have removed the first coat at the same time. Carlack LLS, the matching Long Life Sealant, is ideal for over the top of NSC.... but then so would any number of other sealant or wax products.

Most recently, I've used Auto Finesse Tough Coat over NSC and in the past, have also used Bilt-Hamber Finis wax........ both to good effect.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

carlack have excellent products


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Agreed Carlack is my go to AIO.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

corsadesign said:


> I have spent a good part of the day putting this on 2 coats and i must say the results are amazing!


I use it everyday, 1 coat is enough and good on its own and a excellent base for a sealant or wax :thumb:


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks i have got collinite 476 to go on tomorrow just hope it does not rain


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was thinking of buying carlack 68 NSC my question is i have a bottle of megs carnuba wax,would it be ok to put the megs on top of the carlack?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Carlack provides a great base for waxes (fraz). OP. Yeah, it'll bead like a trooper on its own for a while. No worries if you can't get the collie on tomorrow. But yeah, a wash, dry and wax over it will last even better.

SWMBO's car is wearing just Carlack NSC at the moment. Can also be used thinly on glass for a bit of glass sealant effect. 45 mins cure time and a good buffing cloth is best :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So if i use carlack 68 on my paintwork i should leave it on for 45mins before buffing?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep. Helps what it leaves behind to cure properly. And stops it recuring after you've buffed it and hazing up again.

I've learned this the hard way :lol: :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought these,will they be ok for applying carlack 68?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160754431558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the carlack its great,ive used allsorts on top of it and always had good results, i think i used dodo juice light fantastic over it about 6mth ago and she still looks and beads lovely :thumb:


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> I bought these,will they be ok for applying carlack 68?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160754431558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Yes, I've used those before and they work fine but tend to absorb it too much and not release it to the paintwork (they are great for wax application though). I was recommended to use something like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KENT-MICR...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a18b0b1c4

And I do get on with it better. Just remember, super-thin coats are all that you need. Too much is a pain to remove.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

As mrbloke mentioned, an MF pad would be best for Carlack. Those Megs yellow foam ones will be top for applying your colli though.

My fav MF applicators - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/sonus-der-wunder-applicators-pkg/2/prod_136.html


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm going to hopefully NSC+Desire at the W/E so will post pics up after!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just ordered some CL68 nsc,some perl mf applicator pads and some dodo light fantastic panel pot!!!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> Just ordered some CL68 nsc,some perl mf applicator pads and some dodo light fantastic panel pot!!!!!


Yikes!!!










:lol: :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So i put a coat of Carlack 68 NSC on my silver clio 172 and on my old mans honda civic.

My blue perl mf applicator was thoroughly dirty after applying on each car (cleaned perl between cars) 

To be honest i was expecting more of a shine from the paint after using it? Is there anything i can use before or after the carlack (apart from wax) that will increase the depth of shine?

Heres what i did to my clio

Rinse with PW
Wash using megs soft wash gel
rinse
clay bar with megs and qd
apply car lack 68 nsc,left for 45mins then buffed off using mf cloth


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Are there defects in the paint?

This is only a chemical cleaner... so not filling or mild abrasive to restore sad looking paint. For that, something like Autofinesse rejuvenate is better.

I've always found when using carlack in my door shuts etc (so tidy paint), that the shine is good!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

My dads hondas paint is very good and my clio has some stone chips and light swirls (which you can only see under sun light) apart from that both have good paint.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

fraz101 said:


> So i put a coat of Carlack 68 NSC on my silver clio 172 and on my old mans honda civic.
> 
> My blue perl mf applicator was thoroughly dirty after applying on each car (cleaned perl between cars)
> 
> ...


Anyone?

What could i use before or after the Carlack?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You can add a gloss putting top of NSC Carlack Long Life sealant. It is Carlack sealant what is intend to work together with NSC.

(It is almost same formula than Klasse long life sealant. Check review: http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/klasse-high-gloss-sealant-glaze-ksg-guide-and-review/


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Can i use carlack 68 nsc with DA? and would i use it after correcting swirls etc ?


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Hi, going to get some carlack but just a few questions:

1) is it going to do a good job if it's the only thing I apply after a wash?
2) what would you recommend to apply it with? Sonus Der Wunderwere mentioned earlier but are out of stock, Kent microfibre cloths were also mentioned and they're a lot cheaper, but I don't know if they're any good?
3) to take it off, do I rinse? or just another cloth like above?

Thankyou :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

1) yes
2) any microfibre applicator will do
3) buff off with a clean cloth


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Thanks nogrille  So basically stock up on a few of those Kent cloths and I should be sorted, for both application and buffing/removal

Also should I be applying this stuff every time I wash my car? (weekly)


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Gaaraz said:


> Thanks nogrille  Also should I be applying this stuff every time I wash my car? (weekly)


No , it's protecting at least 6 months and even up to 2 years on my cars( parked indoors)


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Oh wow, that is brilliant! Thank you


----------

